# Lets see some pics of our dogs!!



## cut'em

Here's my 4 month old chesapeake first day in the field and introduced to water today :beer: 
[siteimg]3760[/siteimg]


----------



## buckseye

FYI...If look in the photo albums section you'll see Chris has a place for us to put our dog pictures already. There are a lot of really nice dogs in there and yours can be in there too. 

Nice dog, he's a big one isn't he?


----------



## cut'em

I didn't realize that and therefore thought this is where we conversate and show what we have. i've been a member for awhile now and never once looked in that section of the forum. I'm proud of my dog, as is everyone else here. why not a post showing our best friends, where we all look. Not in the back pages of a site, in a photo album.


----------



## Burly1

Nobody's telling you not to post a pic of your buddy, that's your option. I think Buckseye was just trying to spread some knowledge. I feel a little silly myself sometimes, for posting pics of my girls. But they're so pretty and I like 'em so much that I sometimes can't help it! Burl
[siteimg]3777[/siteimg]


----------



## honkbuster3

Both of you guys have some really good looking dogs , (Cutem-- did your dog take pretty naturally to water? Whats his name? GOOD LUCK with training him! :beer:


----------



## ND decoy

I agree post your best hunting buddy.


----------



## buckseye

I agree too, just trying to be helpful


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Dog in training.
[siteimg]3834[/siteimg]
This pick is my dog all grown up
[siteimg]3833[/siteimg]
He is a mut my dads lab nocked up the nieghbors dog which was half lab half husky. He hunts really good but he cant help chasing jacks around.


----------



## cut'em

Honkbuster3, Allie didn't just dive right in, I threw the goose wing in a shallow area a couple of times and then into deeper water close to shore as soon as she realized her feet weren't touching back to shore she came I pulled the wing in slightly so she could touch and she doubled right back for it. That was enough for the first time


----------



## NDTerminator

Just take a look at my avitar. It's an original painting of Josie that my wife had done for me for Father's Day last year....

Here's a photo from early goose season last year...


----------



## hydro870

Here is a picture of my 5 year old AKC Master Hunter. His name is Custer. This photo was taken last spring.

[siteimg]3862[/siteimg]


----------



## hydro870

Here is a photo of my 2 year old *****. Her name is Edge. This photo was taken last fall after a trial she won. She is also an awsome duck hunter.

[siteimg]3863[/siteimg]


----------



## fargodawg

nice lookng lab Hydro

my non-stop hunter
[siteimg]3852[/siteimg]


----------



## hydro870

Sweet!

:beer:


----------



## roostman

Great looking dogs, this has got to be the best fourm, nothing like a man's best friend. Keep them coming. :beer:


----------



## Dusty05

[siteimg]3876[/siteimg]


----------



## USAlx50

my pup at 4 mos.


----------



## USAlx50

no hunting pics yet :-?


----------



## R y a n

I gotta tell ya guys .... Thanks for the pics! :beer: This is a *REALLY* enjoyable thread I look forward to coming back to every day to check out what's new!

All these eager great looking dogs brings a smile to my face as I scroll down the list! USAlx I love the expression on your dog's face!

He's kinda like..."Cmon man put down the damn camera and let's get some training in! I need to run and fetch this darn wing!"



Ryan


----------



## wirenut

This was taken right after we ran the NA Test at 9 mo.


----------



## NDTerminator

Man Hydro, Edge is a pretty lady! What does she weigh? If we ever put her and Josie side by side we would have an ebony & ivory labby photo, for sure & for certain!...


----------



## hydro870

Thanks Terminator,

She weighs in at about 55 pounds, but I suspect she may tickle 60 at times. She is not super big, but she is built well, has courage to spare, and is extraordinarily biddable. I wish my MH was as willing to please as she is. I really like her attitude, as far as she is concerned, it's all about me! Unlike my MH, who is convinced it's all about him! She is my best dog so far, that is for sure.

I need to get her to the vet now that she is 2 and have her hips and eyes certified. Already had her tested for Miopothy, she is clear. If all goes well she will be bred to a field champ with the same biddable attitude after the hunting season.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Same pic as in my avatar, just a little bigger>

[siteimg]3900[/siteimg]


----------



## Dick Monson

Look at fargodawgs pic, upper left. Pheasant tracks and they're FRESH! OOHHHHHHHHHH. :sniper:


----------



## fargodawg

good eyes monson, there was a tree row about 35 yards from the area we were and every 10 feet or so there was another path, that is my favorite pic from that day for that reason


----------



## 4CurlRedleg




----------



## BROWNDOG

All nice looking dogs guys and gals. Here is a pick from early season of my female "Bria" she is 6 now. Not telling anyone what to do but but I noticed alot of the dogs have choke chains on them if you keep your dogs in a chain link kennel be carefull, last year my wifes uncle came home from work and found his lab dead in his kennel, he had hung himself  [siteimg]2338[/siteimg]


----------



## Norm70

TD the mighty midget :beer:

[siteimg]3904[/siteimg]


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Barley after a little water work.


----------



## Dick Monson

Sam the pheasant killer on a distance point position. He has scent but the bird is out quite a ways. His brain is still working on these points, unlike his lock down position which causes a cranial vacuum.
[siteimg]3536[/siteimg]


----------



## Bobm

Dick, was it deer season? or do you always use the vest on him.

Very good looking dog!

In fact all of them are.


----------



## Dick Monson

No, the vest is because he is invisable in cover. Ken told me to get a GWP with some white and he's right but Sam was the last pup left in the litter. His parents came from Gary Arbach at http://www.dakotawirehairs.com/index.htm Gary has some lines with white and that's what I'd get next time. http://www.dakotawirehairs.com/photo_gallery.htm Scroll through for the white puppies.


----------



## Bobm

I had a liver shorthair with the same problem Ken is right the white really helps

I looked at the web site nice looking dogs I have question though there seems to be a pretty big range of coat length on those dogs some look pretty fuzzy :lol:

Do they pick up a lot of burrs?


----------



## Dick Monson

I am no expert so take it with salt. There are 3 coat styles and you can get all of them in the same litter. Smooth, like a GSP, medium fuzz like Sam, and fuzz ball deluxe. Yes the last two do burr up. I carry a plastic comb in my pocket for him. The extra hair helps in cold weather so it's a trade off. Just tell the breeder what coat style you want because they are apparent when the pups are very small.


----------



## desert setter

Here's Odin my 4 year old grandpup of Havelock Blacksmith and the pick of the litter from the first litter of pups he sired.


----------



## duketter

Duke when he was a puppy:










Here is Duke "posing" for a picture all grown up:










Here is Duke after a good day of hunting:


----------



## duketter

Whoops...those first 2 were a little big. Sorry.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Duke, he is quite proud of the work he did isn't he!


----------



## Ranger_Compact

The two meatheads in all their glory. 
Taja-the lab, retrieves ducks for us. 
Willy-the mutt, goes rabbit hunting.









































And both dogs being chased away by Aflac.


----------



## mnswd

Gabby's first season (18 month ols Spanish Water Dog)


----------



## Maverick

[siteimg]3974[/siteimg]

Here is Superman and I....... You wonder why we call him superman......well he got the second highest height at the Outdoor games in Scheels parking lot.


----------



## happyspringer

no hunting pics yet her name is happy


----------



## doublea

*Double A's Ricochet*
1998 NFC Rincons Slick Willy x NSTRA Ch Heunenbrinks Daisy


----------



## duckslayer

7 months old
[siteimg]3981[/siteimg]


----------



## deafishunt

My wife found pee around toilet and blame my boys who did do that. Later she caught Roofy tried pee in a toilet and took picture. Roofy saw my wife and laid down. I understood why he wanted to act like as I stood and pee into. :lol:

[siteimg]3983[/siteimg]


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Maverick said:


> [siteimg]3974[/siteimg]
> 
> Here is Superman and I....... You wonder why we call him superman......well he got the second highest height at the Outdoor games in Scheels parking lot.


Nothin' better than a little warpaint on the coat!! :wink:


----------



## wildlands

Lots of good looking dogs everyone. My dog is a Bavarian Mountain Hound from Poland that we use for tracking wounded game. I am not sure how to get the pictures down loaded onto this forum so I will just going to post my web pages with all the pictures. http://www.hillockkennels.com/tracking_ ... _2004.html

This nest page has 4 different dogs. The first picture is "Baby" my BMH. The next 2 pictures are of her full brother. The last 2 pictures are of a brother/sister goup of dogs we helped import last year. http://www.hillockkennels.com/2005_trac ... ories.html

Keep the pictures coming. It is god to see so many different hunting dogs and how they are used.


----------



## utprizewire

fargodawg,
I am assuming that is a DD.. great furnishings.. good looking dog. where did you get him from? 
utprizewire


----------



## taddy1340

Here are Harley (right) and Maggie after a September '05 grouse hunt.

[siteimg]3996[/siteimg]


----------



## utprizewire

Here is my GWP Kaiser with a late season find.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Here is some of Bella I took today. One of many retrieves of the day:



















Wondering why I am taking pictures and not shooting her some more birds:


----------



## BROWNDOG

Actually PC I am wondering where you found such a dry field :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG

Actually PC I am wondering where you found such a dry field :lol:

Nice pics, she's a nice looking dog


----------



## yotebuster

How do you post a pic?[/img]


----------



## Leo Porcello

BROWNDOG said:


> Actually PC I am wondering where you found such a dry field :lol:


Ha ha I wish it was dry. Took me 2 hours to pack decoys and birds out and it was less than a 100 yard walk. My butt is still sore.


----------



## swany25

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f343/swany25/?action=view&current=NDHunt2005079.jpg

End of a long days hunt!


----------



## swany25

ooops


----------



## xdeano

Here is Cody, Mountain Cur.


----------



## swany25

End of a long days hunt!


----------



## swany25

Last one was a little small.


----------



## roggowj

this is Dakota Oh Golly Miss Molly:[/img]


----------



## gundogguru

My Wirehair with an early season goose.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER

HEY HYDRO EDGE LOOKS AWESOME!!!!!!!!! I have the exact match but his name is COOPER and he is 16 months and a retrieven wacko at 6 months he was in Manitoba chasing mallards and snows 315 total for his first trip what a way to train a dog!!


----------



## boykinhntr

This is my Boykin Remi. All of the pics are from this season except the goose. It is from the previous season which was his first. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Yall have some great looking dogs. I wish I was smart enough to post some of my pictures. :eyeroll:


----------



## cut'em

ttt


----------



## Alex

That is my newest pup Annie.










And that is Stella.


----------



## kevin.k

mollie and i doing a little retrieving


----------



## fetchjake




----------



## Mark Hays

Here is my yellow girl. She loves hunting all the birds. So far this year she has hunted Honkers, Ducks & Grouse. Her favorite is Rooster hunting and she is counting down the days.


----------



## jkolson

Here's my 3 1/2 month old yellow lab with her Dokkens dead fowl trainer partidge taken today.

[siteimg]5245[/siteimg]


----------



## USAlx50

Remmy this weekend at 12 months.


----------



## gonehuntin'




----------



## Bigdog

This is from a hunt last fall in ND. Deke is on the left, he's almost 8 and Bodie is on the right, he's 3.
[siteimg]5252[/siteimg]


----------



## boykinhntr

Still waiting for duck season BUT we have been pluggin away at the dove! Here is Remi on a few late season hunts!



















And here he is relaxing after a long day in the field


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

8)


----------



## Springer

4curl, what kind of a camera are you useing? 
Those are some nice pictures.


----------



## DustinS

This is my 4 1/2 year old yellow and this years opening day limit. Her name is Solo.


----------



## Pikeguy

My 5 year old Yellow lab Lexi


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Springer said:


> 4curl, what kind of a camera are you useing?
> Those are some nice pictures.


Sony cyber-shot dsc-h2. 6 megs 12x zoom. I earned some gift cards from bestbuy and shot the moon.


----------

